
Why are Kaggle prizes so low? - minimaxir
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/d50lr3/d_why_are_kaggle_prizes_so_low/
======
PaulHoule
Why do people pay $1.00 for a lottery ticket that is worth 50 cents?

People and other animals react well to a variable reinforcement schedule -- we
get pleasure out of gambling.

On top of it there is the prestige value of the prize. A $12,000 prize could
get you a $120,000 contract out of the blue.

